# CCC/CCE Certification Study Guide As Original PDF Files



## Amin Sorour (7 مايو 2009)

الاخوه الكرام

بناء علي طلب الاعضاء الكرام

هديتي اللي الملتقي الكريم نسخه اصليه من الكتب المعتمده للامتحانات
CCC/CCE Certifications 

أرجو الدعاء لي ولاسرتي وللمسلمين

الرابط للتحميل

http://www.4shared.com/dir/15246962/34429a9a/CCC__CCE.html


----------



## Ayman (7 مايو 2009)

هدية غالية جدا..
بارك الله فيك و في مولودك الموهوب و اسرتك. ..
ارجو مراجعة الرابط


----------



## bolbol (7 مايو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل يا أخي


----------



## Amin Sorour (8 مايو 2009)

تم مراجعه الرابط واسف علي الخطاء


----------



## mustafasas (8 مايو 2009)

جاري التحميل و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aimam (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الابط لا يعمل وارجوا الافادة عن مدى امكانية التدريب للحصول على هذة الشهادة
اخوك احمد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## bolbol (9 أكتوبر 2009)

في كثير من المنتديات وبالخاصة الأجنبية
نجد من ضمن الأفرع
يوجد فيرع بيسموه
trash
بينقلوا فيه المواضيع المشابهة اللي اللينكات بتاعتها
بتبقى بايظة وأصحاب الموضوع ما قاموش بتحديثها
يا ريت المشرفين
يعملوا كده برضه هنا


----------



## Amin Sorour (4 نوفمبر 2009)

تم تحديث الرابط و بالتوفيق للجميع

عزيزع المهندس حازم عياد اسف لاني لم الاحظ ردك علي الموضوع و اسف لتاخري... ارجو المعذره


----------



## مروان المزوغي 78 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك بالفعل كتاب قيم جداً ونسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## saryadel (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Amin Sorour (18 يوليو 2010)

The link is updated now. Please check it again and let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## Jamal (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير:60:


----------



## يسرى191 (18 يوليو 2010)

و الله تسلم ايديك و بارك اللهم فيك على سعيك الجاد فى افادة اخوانك فى المنتدى 
ربنا يوفقك يا رب


----------



## emofleh (18 يوليو 2010)

ياشباب ارجو رفع Earned value professional study guide developed by AACEI اذا وجد للأهمية

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Amin Sorour (19 يوليو 2010)

emofleh قال:


> ياشباب ارجو رفع Earned value professional study guide developed by AACEI اذا وجد للأهمية
> 
> مع الشكر الجزيل



I am looking for it as well. Any one has it? 

I would appreciate if anybody uploads it to our lovely forum​


----------



## sameh79 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## semba_18 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

والله ربنا يكرمك ويرحم والديك
وتسلم ايدك ياباشا


----------



## يسرى191 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا تسلم ايديك الله يبارك فيك و يزيدك من فضله


----------



## sh2awaa (21 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك و زادك علما


----------



## mohammedsharaby (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود


----------



## 7ouda (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير على مجهودك 
ارجو منك اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى لأننى فى حاجة شديدة له


----------



## Eng_mohamedSalah87 (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## semba_18 (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا الرابط لايعمل


----------



## TCPIP (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل

فهل يتفضل علينا أحد الأخوة بإعادة رفعه

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## العبقرية (2 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا الرابط لا يعمل نرجو اعادة رفعه وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## TCPIP (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ما زلنا ننتظركم

تحياتي


----------



## ســاطي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ما هي ccc و cce


----------



## esas (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*بلاغ الي الادارة*

*الرابط لا يعمل وتم التبليغ اكثر من مرة ولا يوجد اي رد فعل برجاء تحديث الرابط تاريخ هذا الرد 7-10-2011*


----------



## saaloma (9 أكتوبر 2011)

برجاء تحديث الرابط او اعادة رفعه من الناس اللى حملته


----------



## TCPIP (14 أكتوبر 2011)

غريب
لا يوجد تجاوب من اي اجد


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## بريمافيرا الجديد (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخوة الكرام .. الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## nofal (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## سوزان شقير (10 فبراير 2013)

*الرابط لا يعمل نرجو اعادة رفعه وشكرا لكم جميعا*


----------



## k3i1kp (25 فبراير 2013)

dead link!


----------



## البار بوالديه (25 أبريل 2013)

*الرابط لا يعمل برجاء تنزيله *


----------



## محمد السواكنى (25 أبريل 2013)

برجاء تنزيل الرابط مرة اخرى


----------

